# Local 40 starting Monday



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Break a leg man.


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

Best of luck. Being an older apprentice is more difficult mentally (and physically). My first year in IBEW mostly consisted of material handling and cleaning- something that would've been an easier pill to swallow at age 21 instead of 31 (which I was). It's been a very humbling experience, for better or for worse.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

BrettC said:


> Well, I got the call last week, did the drug test and orientation this week, and I report to my new place of employ on Monday next week. I'm excited and a little nervous. I'm on the older side for an apprentice (35) and I have some industrial experience and some education, but the agreement I got in on works on the movie studios, so I know the world I'm entering will be different than what I'm used to. All the guys I've talked have said IBEW is the route to go so when I got the call, I knew I was going to take the plunge.
> 
> Wish me luck! It's an exciting time.


You made the right decision getting into the ibew has been a life changer for me , it’s really the best option when you add up the high wages , annuity, pension, Can’t beat it .

Congratulations brother


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Fantastic. Right On!


----------



## Paintedr3d (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey Brett. I just applied for local 40 HVAC also what's the wait like?


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Paintedr3d said:


> Hey Brett. I just applied for local 40 HVAC also what's the wait like?


So I originally applied for the HVAC apprenticeship few years ago but did not have a competitive interview score. That being said, they also only took three guys from the applicant pool the year I applied. My understanding of the HVAC side is that the number of applicants is much smaller but that the number of applicants accepted is generally pretty low. It's a sweet deal though. 

FWIW I scored a 90 (which is not great) on the interview for the motion picture agreement and waited over a year. The local 40 acceptance groups are separated between NECA (which is more construction-oriented) and Motion Picture (which is specific to the studios). They took a lot of guys overall this year, but I am not entirely sure of the breakdown between NECA and MP since we are separated by last name into different classrooms (in other words, I am with both NECA and MP guys in my class, with last names A-Ho). I know of only one other motion picture candidate who made it this year but I am sure there are at least a few more in the other apprenticeship classroom (last names Hu-Z). 

40 is a much smaller hall than 11, as you might have guessed. I wish you all the luck in the world, it's a crapshoot but there seem to be a fair number of guys getting ready to retire, at least on the electrical side.


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Fist of lightning said:


> You made the right decision getting into the ibew has been a life changer for me , it’s really the best option when you add up the high wages , annuity, pension, Can’t beat it .
> 
> Congratulations brother


Thanks brother! I'm very excited and really liking it already, the work is a good fit for me.


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Mellow said:


> Best of luck. Being an older apprentice is more difficult mentally (and physically). My first year in IBEW mostly consisted of material handling and cleaning- something that would've been an easier pill to swallow at age 21 instead of 31 (which I was). It's been a very humbling experience, for better or for worse.


I'll tell you, it's been interesting but not too bad. The Motion Picture agreement is a little unique in that we only support movie and television studios and generally spend all of our time at one studio, in my case CBS. I'm given to understand that I am a little different than most apprentices because I actually have a few years of industrial electrical maintenance experience as well as a certificate from a trade school, so I am not entirely wet behind the ears and they have so far trusted me to take care of some things and get my hands dirty (though not flying solo yet of course). 

That being said, the experience I have had has taught me more about what I don't know and given me a better appreciation for the knowledge base and skill set of others. I don't know if I would have had the positive attitude I have now at age 21, when I thought I knew everything. And actually TBH, I don't know if I would have had a good attitude if I had gotten in right when I was thinking about switching careers (age 30) and I know I wouldn't have had a good attitude straight out of trade school, when I was sure I knew (way, way) more than I did. 

tl;dr It is hard on my body but age has given me better appreciation and gratitude for the opportunity.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

BrettC said:


> Mellow said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck. Being an older apprentice is more difficult mentally (and physically). My first year in IBEW mostly consisted of material handling and cleaning- something that would've been an easier pill to swallow at age 21 instead of 31 (which I was). It's been a very humbling experience, for better or for worse.
> ...



I feel same way I got into the ibew at age 30 I’m 33 now even through I wish I got In earlier .

I may have not been ready and mite have messed
It up by partying or missing school .

How I’m totally focused and dedicated to the union and being the best I can be at it .


----------

